# Ridged K50 or spartan...



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

Ill be buying my first drain machine and was looking for some recommendations. I have only ever used the k50 and k1500 from ridged which work amazing. I like the K50 because you can fit three different sizes with only a few second swap over. After coming on this forum I saw the spartan equipment and they look like they are well built. But the cable size change over appears slow and its way more expensive.

Any recommendations or per exp would be welcomed thx.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

If your used to the K50 and K1500, that is what I would get if I was you. There good machines that you allready know how to use. The Spartans are good also, but you would be better off getting something your familiar with. If wanted to change things up a bit, get a K1500 for the mains, and a Spartan 100 for the inside work.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The Spartan 100 machine can run different sized cable and switching a drum is no more than a 2 minute job. The drums are expensive though. 

I'm a die hard Spartan guy but I agree with Will. If you're familiar and comfortable with the machines you've mentioned, why not go with those? A huge portion of drain cleaning is the person behind the machine, not the machine itself.








Paul


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I use a k50 everyday and recomend them!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Model N by Eel


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

If you go with the EEL Model N you can work in pipes from 1.25" to 3" with the sectional cable without changing anything. I would go with the N.

*** is you have to pick between the two I would go with the K50 due to the versatility. Neither should ever be in pipe over 3" IMO.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

You may want to look at the K-60 versus the 50. They work just fine with the 5/8" cable plus can handle most of the Res main lines as well.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Go with the k 50.I have both thek 50 and spartan 100. The k 50 is my go to machine. In fact the spartan 100. Is kept at home for a back up


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a K-50 & a K-60. I prefer sectionals.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I won't use a drum machine of any sort, so I would go with the K-50.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I won't use a drum machine of any sort, so I would go with the K-50.


Pic above shows a drum on the k-50.
I use my k-50 most days with the drum attachment and sectional.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

mark kiernan said:


> Pic above shows a drum on the k-50.
> I use my k-50 most days with the drum attachment and sectional.


That isn't a drum, it doesn't spin, it's a bulb to hold the cable.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> That isn't a drum, it doesn't spin, it's a bulb to hold the cable.


Nope, it is a drum (canister) which holds the cable and spins while holding the handle down.

Mark


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

It is the a-17 adapter


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

affordabledrain said:


> It is the a-17 adapter


Depending on what size cable you're using, there is a A-17-A Adapter
and a A-17-B Adapter.

Mark


----------



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I'v decided to just stick with the K50


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I really like my k-60. Most houses in Kansas City have basements so it's a lot easier to take down a flight of steps than other drain machines.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> That isn't a drum, it doesn't spin, it's a bulb to hold the cable.


Yes they do spin, I used mine today and it spins very free and I pull the cable out the drum/bulb.
Call it what you will but it does spin, guess you have a broken one if it don't spin.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have owned a K-50 (not the same one) continuously for just shy of 40-years. It is still my favorite machine.

Mark


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

I just picked up a K-50 at the pawn shop. Ordered some extra cable and stashed it on the truck. I haven't had to use it yet, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

K-50 is a great machine, you will like it. Electric Eel Model N is another great machine(what I use).


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the K-50 a lot. Does everything I need it to do.


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

I use K-50, K-60, K1500


----------

